# Mexican election could return old rulers to power



## dr_shadow (Jul 1, 2012)

> *(Reuters) - The party that ruled Mexico for most of the past century looked set for a comeback on Sunday as voters chose a new president, seeking an end to a brutal drug war and weak economic growth that have worn down the ruling conservatives.*
> 
> Twelve years after the Institutional Revolutionary Party (PRI) lost power, opinion polls showed its candidate, Enrique Pena Nieto, heading into the vote with a double-digit lead over his opponents despite lingering doubts about the party.
> 
> ...



http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/01/us-mexico-election-idUSBRE85S1G320120701


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2012)

I believe in the party of Vicente Fox.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2012)

Fox was the last president. Calderon is the current President. Josefina is the candidate... and she's simply bland and totally out of it. She tries to appeal voters because _she is a woman_. I kid you not: "I'm a woman, I AM DIFFERENT", that's her fucking slogan. 

Anyway, besides all the terrible things the PRI has done for almost a century, Pe?a is a fucking ignorant moron. If he wins, you can bet he will ridicule our country overseas. Our own laughing stock of a leader. Our very own Bush.

Lopez Obrador promises and promises. Jobs, JOBS FOR EVERYONE. Better pay, better pay for everyone!... but of course, he doesn't say how the fuck he's going to get that money. International investors are with one foot on the fence because they know it will spell bad for their business. 

Quadri. He's prepared. He has a plan. I was more than a little surprised with it because so far I had never seen such developed list from a Mexican candidate. His goals are clear and, most importantly, _made sense_. But the fugly cunt of a bitch founder of his party is the reason most people wont vote for him. 


We will see how fucked up we will end up.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jul 1, 2012)

Mexican Obama....

CAMBIO, LISTOS PARA CAMBIO???

I didn't believe Obama, and I'm not going to believe his mexican knock off.


----------



## TSC (Jul 1, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Fox was the last president. Calderon is the current President. Josefina is the candidate... and she's simply bland and totally out of it. She tries to appeal voters because _she is a woman_. I kid you not: "I'm a woman, I AM DIFFERENT", that's her fucking slogan.
> 
> Anyway, besides all the terrible things the PRI has done for almost a century, Pe?a is a fucking ignorant moron. If he wins, you can bet he will ridicule our country overseas. Our own laughing stock of a leader. Our very own Bush.
> 
> ...



I'm not familiar with Mexican politics or events (outside the drug cartels) but can you explain why she's a big  factor to his likelihood to win? What does she do that would affect his campaign?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 1, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Lopez Obrador promises and promises. Jobs, JOBS FOR EVERYONE. Better pay, better pay for everyone!... but of course, *he doesn't say how the fuck he's going to get that money.* International investors are with one foot on the fence because they know it will spell bad for their business.



He has actually, many times, by reducing the politicians salaries by half, and reducing the corruption, he explained it in the last debate.



TSC said:


> I'm not familiar with Mexican politics or events (outside the drug cartels) but can you explain why she's a big  factor to his likelihood to win? What does she do that would affect his campaign?


He is Elba Esther Gordillo puppet, one of the most corrupt and powerfull politicians in mexico the only reasson he is in the election is to steal some votes from the PAN.

Also the article is basically and big TLDR Pe?a Nieto, Anti Lopez Obrador propaganda.
Anyway this elections are shameful, the PRI has been openly buying votes, but the IFE hasn't done shit.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jul 1, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Fox was the last president. Calderon is the current President. Josefina is the candidate... and she's simply bland and totally out of it. She tries to appeal voters because _she is a woman_. I kid you not: "I'm a woman, I AM DIFFERENT", that's her fucking slogan.
> 
> Anyway, besides all the terrible things the PRI has done for almost a century, Pe?a is a fucking ignorant moron. If he wins, you can bet he will ridicule our country overseas. Our own laughing stock of a leader. Our very own Bush.
> 
> ...



soulnova, what do you think about ending the war on drugs? From my perspective it just seems like pointless violence, but I'd like to hear your opinion on it since you live there.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 1, 2012)

When i read the title for a moment i though it was talking about Spain


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 1, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Fox was the last president. Calderon is the current President. Josefina is the candidate... and she's simply bland and totally out of it. She tries to appeal voters because _she is a woman_. I kid you not: "I'm a woman, I AM DIFFERENT", that's her fucking slogan.
> 
> Anyway, besides all the terrible things the PRI has done for almost a century, Pe?a is a fucking ignorant moron. If he wins, you can bet he will ridicule our country overseas. Our own laughing stock of a leader. Our very own Bush.
> 
> ...



I take it you voted for this guy?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2012)

Shinigami Perv said:


> soulnova, what do you think about ending the war on drugs? From my perspective it just seems like pointless violence, but I'd like to hear your opinion on it since you live there.



Not going to happen any time soon. At least not without making direct deals with the cartels or legalizing some of the drugs, which we are NOT ready to do that as a society. I simply believe we have not gotten to that point in our culture to accept such responsibility.  We have 40% of poverty... THAT'S the main problem we care about.

Calderon kicked the hornet's nest and we will have to suck it up for years to come...  Beyond that, no big deals with the way he had run the country on other aspects. I'd give him 3.5/5 stars.



> He has actually, many times, by reducing the politicians salaries by half, and reducing the corruption, he explained it in the last debate.



Samavarti, the politician will -never- allow such cut backs from their salaries, specially here in Mexico. Please tell me how is he going to reduce corruption? 




> He is Elba Esther Gordillo puppet, one of the most corrupt and powerfull politicians in mexico the only reasson he is in the election is to steal some votes from the PAN.



Yep, she's the biggest monster out there. And we can't do anything about it. I kinda had my fingers crossed that some brave guy would push her big fat ass off a cliff so Quadri wouldn't have to deal with her... but meh.

To tell you the truth, I knew from months ago before it started that the freaking election was going to be a circus, and that this time the winner wouldn't be someone I liked. I simply decided to pick the clown with a plan, because, frankly, I don't give a damn anymore.

We will have the preliminary results in about 2 hours. I'll come back to post them and see how much money the PRI had to spent to buy votes.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 1, 2012)

How much are Mexico and the United States affected by who runs the other?

With Mexico and the United States being in the same continent and holding presidential elections in the same year, of course I end up looking for connections between the two...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2012)

The drug war and immigration are two sides of the same coin in Mexico and America, especially in this year because of the Arizona/Supreme Court thing.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> How much are Mexico and the United States affected by who runs the other?
> 
> With Mexico and the United States being in the same continent and holding presidential elections in the same year, of course I end up looking for connections between the two...



I can assure you that we are deeply affected by who runs the US. We usually need to adapt many of our policies on how things are going over there. If US fails, we'd go down with it too.

US might be affected by the Mexican President policies depending on how bad things get with jobs and security. US might find it self with MOAR flocks of people crossing the border fleeing the country.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 1, 2012)

Do we have any idea on who Obama and the Democrats are rooting for, then? I'd assume one of the left-wing parties, but appears to be several to choose from.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> Do we have any idea on who Obama and the Democrats are rooting for, then? I'd assume one of the left-wing parties, but appears to be several to choose from.



Uhm... I wouldn't bet on that. PRD is the most leftist of them all with Lopez Obrador and... I'm not sure US would want him. He did have ties with Chavez, Castro and other south-american leaders. He wouldn't let himself get influenced by "imperialist pigs". 

Last election he was very, very clear on how he would run things... and now, he created a facade of love and tolerance to make people forget all what he had campaigned for last time.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 1, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Samavarti, the politician will -never- allow such cut backs from their salaries, specially here in Mexico. Please tell me how is he going to reduce corruption?



Not politician has ever bothered in doing so, and not allowing the corruption as Calderon  does would be a big start in the combat againt the corruption.






soulnova said:


> Yep, she's the biggest monster out there. And we can't do anything about it. I kinda had my fingers crossed that some brave guy would push her big fat ass off a cliff so Quadri wouldn't have to deal with her... but meh.


Well he never seemed particulary bothered by the fact he is Gordillo puppet.



soulnova said:


> We will have the preliminary results in about 2 hours. I'll come back to post them and see how much money the PRI had to spent to buy votes.


More money that the one who could legally obatin, that's for granted.



soulnova said:


> Uhm... I wouldn't bet on that. PRD is the most leftist of them all with Lopez Obrador and... I'm not sure US would want him. He did have ties with Chavez, Castro and other south-american leaders. He wouldn't let himself get influenced by "imperialist pigs". .


From where are you getting he has ties with Chavez and Castro?



soulnova said:


> Last election he was very, very clear on how he would run things... and now, he created a facade of love and tolerance to make people forget all what he had campaigned for last time.


Not really, his campaign is less "aggressive" than the last time, but his proposals are essentially the same


----------



## iander (Jul 1, 2012)

Its amazing that a party known for its corruption, human rights abuses, and one party dictatorship could make a comeback.  Controlling the media helps I guess.  The PAN is not much better.  I know the PRD is not the best party ever but they are really the only way right now for Mexico to go forward and improve.  Unfortunately, even with the yosoy132 movement, the powers that be will never allow a PRD win.  We've seen that already in past Mexican elections (like in 1988 where they completely rigged the election and burned all the ballots)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 1, 2012)

Jesus christ, the P.R.I. it's comming to every Urn guard and they are offering like 5k bucks to change them.
Sad thing is that they will be most likely doing that on almost EVERY urn, and the small humble towns wont be able to resist.

If Pe?a Nieto wins, I am not coming back to Mexico...

Soulnova! Did you voted for the PRI?! U bastarD?!!


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

What? PRI!? Are you kidding me!? No, no. I voted for G?iri Quadri. 


Well, hearing the news it seems that, yes, Pe?a Nieto is winning, with our without bought votes. 

 can ask asylum on any of your countries? Can "I'm surrounded by idiots" be a plausible reason to become a refugee?




Samavarti said:


> From where are you getting he has ties with Chavez and Castro?



It was 6 years ago, from the previous elections, so I don't remember the exact details. The met each other before hand and Chavez was even routing for him during his TV speeches. Eventually AMLO had to cut ties with him because it was hurting badly to his campaign.

But it really doesn't matter now. He lost. We can now only hope this doesn't lead to MOAR civil unrest.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Well it's official... Mexico is fked up.

Drug dealers won, corruption won, and now we will be fked twice everyday.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Well it's official... Mexico is fked up.
> 
> Drug dealers won, corruption won, and now we will be fked twice everyday.



Time to get some Vaseline. 

Ok, let's put it this way... can it get much worse without the US intervening? I really doubt they would let it go down the drain as far as we are fearing.  right? RIGHT!?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes it can, ever since PAN entered we got gold, money in our vaults. Once Salinas gets in, he will do what he did years ago. He will sack them empty!

- Internet will be censored, stupid rules to fck us up will be sensored.
- The price of the U.S. dollar will sky rocket up like crazy.
- He will have revenge on the students.
- Narco traffic and crime will go unchecked but the difference is that they wont be published on the media. So expect a lot of crazy violence.

Furthermore the other countries will see us as laughable manipulative shits.


----------



## Pipe (Jul 2, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Well it's official... Mexico is fked up.
> 
> Drug dealers won, corruption won, and now we will be fked twice everyday.



Hey don't loose hopes now, it's just the damn media and PRI who are saying Pe?a has won, not even the 30% of the votes had been registered, there is still  hope. I still have hopes for AMLO


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2012)

v





Suigetsu said:


> Well it's official... Mexico is fked up.
> 
> Drug dealers won, corruption won, and now we will be fked twice everyday.



Are you mexican?


----------



## The Great Oneddd (Jul 2, 2012)

If I am getting this wrong please correct me but it seems like the election is between people that won't change a thing with the only difference being that one wants to fight the drug cartels?

I hope things turn out better there cause the people there need to want and act on change or else it won't. Cause otherwise it won't.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

The Great One said:


> If I am getting this wrong please correct me but it seems like the election is between people that won't change a thing with the only difference being that one wants to fight the drug cartels?
> 
> I hope things turn out better there cause the people there need to want and act on change or else it won't. Cause otherwise it won't.



To tell you the truth, I didn't actually got a good idea of what everyone was going to do with the Cartels. I seem to remember that AMLO wanted to take the army off the streets, but maybe Samavarti can put some light into that one. 



Hahaha, the twits are going crazy! xD



> 1.- Corona (beer) is not Mexican anymore, 2.- #Pe?aNietoPresidente? 3.- Mayans: Whenever you want.




Someone got a newspaper for tomorrow.


And they don't even have the final results yet. 

What a joke.




> Si ellos tienen el sue?o americano, nosotros la pesadilla mexicana. #Pe?aNietoPresidente



"If they have the American dream, we have the Mexican nightmare."


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 2, 2012)

So the either Televisa or the functional illiterate is going to govern us.
Fuck the vote buying and fuck the IFE.




soulnova said:


> To tell you the truth, I didn't actually got a good idea of what everyone was going to do with the Cartels. I seem to remember that AMLO wanted to take the army off the streets, but maybe Samavarti can put some light into that one.



Yep he was going to retire the army and focus on cleaning the police as fas as i remember.



soulnova said:


> It was 6 years ago, from the previous elections, so I don't remember the exact details. The met each other before hand and Chavez was even routing for him during his TV speeches. Eventually AMLO had to cut ties with him because it was hurting badly to his campaign.


I think chavez even stated he didn't even knew AMLO, so they were more likely rumors.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Pipe said:


> Hey don't loose hopes now, it's just the damn media and PRI who are saying Pe?a has won, not even the 30% of the votes had been registered, there is still  hope. I still have hopes for AMLO



That's fking true!!! I just saw my local voting place!!!


The bastards are doing the same thing that happened with Bush and Fox News years ago...

STAND FIRM BRUVAAAS!!! Like, LIKE MEXICAN SPESSSS MERHEENS!!

SMAVARTI: The thing is that, ALL the tv stations in mexico are working for P.R.I.
Hehh news papers where printing Pe?a Nieto had been victorious even 4 hours before the elections had been finished. Can you believe that bS?!



Linkdarkside said:


> v
> 
> Are you mexican?



 I may not look like one, nor may act like one, nor may be like one but yes, I am... tough I cant say I am proud to be one after this.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

Its over and the worst possible candidate "won" and I said "won" becaus honestly with everything I have heard and seen wouldnt put it past fraud, examples:

- Televisa basically swaying the public opinion, Enrique Pe?a Nieto wife "The Gaviota" (I wont even bother to look the actual name of the bitch) is a Televisa actress, Im sorry but I think this alone would be unthinkable on a first world country.

- Videotyped PRI vans holding IFE voting acts prior to the elections.

- A tweet by a voting act manager, he was offered 500$ to pull the votes as if in favour of PRI

- There was a hack (and the proof can be requested I know it because this is an online site I go) where 9000+ votes were prior to the elections injected by a hack in favour of PRI, of course said votes were nullified and the poll taken away

- A poll in a newspaper where PRD was winning, it suddenly went away

- A left wing observer that was taken out of the voting house by the police

- MASSIVES protests that demanded PRI candidate to be removed and replaced with a more valuable individual

Im sorry but I dont think is far fetched  if indeed didnt elected the new president, we were impossed a new president by Emilio Azcarraga.

Facts about Enrique Pe?a Nieto which you can corroborate:

- He went to a book fair, he was asked to name his 3 favourite books, couldnt do it.

- Her daughter publicily called the Mexican population "prole" a despective name that basically mans "Lol, worthless poors"

*I dont like AMLO but fuck, ANYONE, ANYONE was better than PRI and Pe?a Nieto unless your name is Salinas or Emilio Azcarraga.*


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm still not sure who is using who, but yeah, televisa has always been shit, same with many newspapers that have been bought by the PRI.
And Televisa has been treating Pe?a Nieto as the winner since the campaigns started, so no surprise there, i'm not sure how legal is it, but is not like anyone is going to do anything about the matter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

The last kickass president Mexico had was Porfirio Diaz and now in History classes they teach us that he was a Villian...

To tell the truth Mexico was considered a worldwide power in his days, even by the United States of America.

They send him away and they placed this PRI Bastards for 70 years and now they are fking BACK! after being away for 12.

Jesus Christ, PLEASE, PLEASE!!! BABY JESUS DON'T LET THIS BE!


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

The reason why Televisa and TV azteca where so fucking stupid is because Carlos Slim. He wanted to start his own TV channel but you know how everything he touches becomes shit and tramples all his enemies. Anyway, Carlos Slim went to AMLO to "democatrizar" the media... which the current big guys were scared shitless. Cue: they do everything in their power to keep him of their grounds. 

I freaking hate them with a passion.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

It took Mexico 70 years to be able to get rid of the PRI, now that they returned to the throne who is going to take them away? 

Seriously with the MASSIVE unrest pointed towards Pe?a Nieto I have my doubts he really won and it wasnt fraud. About Televisa the fact that we wife is an actress that directly went from Televisa to Pe?a's Nieto bed 

At least congratulations Emilio Azcarraga you improved yourself, not only you chose Mexico's president contrary to the will of its people, but you literally took Televisa's to the president's bed


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 2, 2012)

Porfirio Diaz was repressor, and the economical growth was based on the explotation of the poor.
That said current governments are just as repressors, but they are also inept and corrupt, and only worry about filling their pockets.
Also i don't have any doubts, is pretty clear there was a fraud, there were people giving money outside the ballot boxes place, and there are many other similar cases all over the country.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

Im fucking pissed! I feel my vote was stolen by a fraud, if Pe?a Nieto and PRI had really won because the people wanted it, well fuck it.

But having him win because of a fraud? I hope this isnt the case 

CHINGADA MADRE!


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

HAHAHA this one is priceless:




> Hola, mi nombre es M?xico y esto es Jackas... *acepta a #Pe?aNietoPresidente* Elecciones 2012


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> Porfirio Diaz was repressor, and the economical growth was based on the explotation of the poor.
> That said current governments are just as repressors, but they are also inept and corrupt, and only worry about filling their pockets.



At least Mexico was a 1st world country back then, can you possibly imagine that?! I bet you cant and I cant either. The problem is that he forgot about the poor, the triangle of the 1st world wide countries:

Rich supports government
Government supports the poor
Poor supports the rich

and so on and on and on.

Orochibuto:
This was clearly a fraud, any blind grandad could see it. But the elections are not over yet and the people it's not content with this so...
fck this s**t I am going to sleep. Buenas Noches :


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not even sure what they still pretend there is democracy in Mexico, in the end we can't even choose who governs us.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

Mexico is a monarchy not a Republic. If the vote isnt respected what else can it be?

Nobles - Emilio Azcarraga/TV Azteca's president/Carlos Salinas/20 richest families

President - Whoever the guys above decide it to be which acts as a puppet for the guys above.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

There you have. Well, at least here in Cancun Pe?a seems to be on third place so far. 

Fate on fellow citizens restored!


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

I DONT KNOW IF TRUE, but if so fucking shit :get

Here apparently a hacker annonymous is going into the IFE and leaking electoral acts that show frauds and threatens to shut down the system because the results in the IFE database and those shown on public screen he says are corrupted.

We shall in a few hours know if he is the real deal or not, if so fucking shit, prepare to see this bomb explode because the fraud is in real danger of being really exposed:



SUPPOSEDLY the "real" act showing the fraud:
*Spoiler*: __ 









Here you can go to the PREP site which show different results, if this is true then indeed we are witnessing a national fraud:



An updated act which reveals further a massive fraud IF TRUE


*Spoiler*: __ 








Our "elections" in a nutshell



Government said:


> Please dont pay attention to the man piloting the android





EDIT:

Report number 7, the most recent one, if its true it can clearly be see as of now a clear fraud:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Right now the official IFE site says Pe?a Nieto is has a win with 13,809,375 and the contrary Andres Manuel 12,192,540. 

However in the act uploaded by Anonymous (the group had already said they would keep watch on the elections and not allow fraud) we can see Pe?a Nieto losing with 12 million while Andres Manuel is winning with 14 million. This is supposedly taken from the IFE database which represents the real results as contrary to the public display.

This is happening RIGHT NOW, I will go to sleep and I hope everything turns for the best, I hope democracy wins this.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

UPDATE:

Before going to sleep I just wanted to inform a message that was left by anonymous on a site that is getting evidence of irregularities in the electoral process. A lot of people were supposed to keep watch on the voting houses, etc. However these people ceased to report, an escapee informed that Mexican police, specially in stated that are favourable to Enrique Pe?a Nieto has been arresting this people without any order or legit reason.

Having said that I go to sleep. I really hope democracy is the one that has the final word in this, the will of the people must not be ignored by the whims of the wealthy and powerful. If EPN really wins this clearly well fuck it, but if its really a fraud


----------



## lathia (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, the world better end this December. Stay corrupted Mexico.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Before going to sleep I just wanted to inform a message that was left by anonymous on a site that is getting evidence of irregularities in the electoral process. A lot of people were supposed to keep watch on the voting houses, etc. However these people ceased to report, an escapee informed that Mexican police, specially in stated that are favourable to Enrique Pe?a Nieto has been arresting this people without any order or legit reason.
> 
> Having said that I go to sleep. I really hope democracy is the one that has the final word in this, the will of the people must not be ignored by the whims of the wealthy and powerful. If EPN really wins this clearly well fuck it, but if its really a fraud


so the PRI  is as corrupt as ever.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

Ninth report which supposedly the fraud continues:


*Spoiler*: __ 








According to the annonymous: "LAS RESPUESTAS A SUS PREGUNTAS YA LAS RESPONDI ABAJO EN ESTOS MOMENTOS SIGUE LA FASE DOS : LIBERTAD EN MINUTOS LOS PRIMEROS DOCUMENTOS DE LA AUTORIZACION DE LA REDIRECCION DEL IFE NO SE LES HIZO EXTRA?O LA FUNCION DE GOOGLE EN ESTE PROCESO"

"THE ANSWERS I HAVE ANSWERED THEM BELOW, IN THIS MOMMENTS PHASE 2 IS NEXT: FREEDOM IN MOMMENTS, THE FIRST DOCUMENTS OF THE AUTHORIZATION OF THE RE-DIRECTIONING OF THE IFE DONT FIND IT WIERD THE GOOGLE FUNCTION IN THIS PROCESS"

I really dont know what to think, but I honestly think IFE and specially Pe?a Nieto is the worst thing that can happen to our nation, if this guy is true I hope he really has the tools to initiate "Phase 3" (aka forcing the site to publicily show the real results).

I just want that there is a testament to the world and to the nations that yes, Mexico is a corrput shithole, but it is thanks to a virtual monarchy that impose and do with our country what they want, please people if this beast is really our next president do know he is not the representation of our people, specially the chimpanzee of his wife do know this wasnt the will of the people so I really hope of this gorilla fucks up or you see him you dont see Mexico represented in this, but rather the face of those that wished him there.

Let it there be no doubt that there are people here that really want something different, people that is trying to try something new and blot out the corruption. But if we are just imposed things, what the fuck can we do if we arent given any choice in the matter?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

> If this guy is true I hope he really has the tools to initiate "Phase 3" (aka forcing the site to publicily show the real results).



GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!! :WOW


----------



## Mael (Jul 2, 2012)

soulnova said:


> GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!! :WOW



IIRC doesn't the presidential power have almost zero sway in the congress?


----------



## E (Jul 2, 2012)

sadly, mexico was and is gonna be fucked either way no matter who won


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2012)

E said:


> sadly, mexico was and is gonna be fucked either way no matter who won



Yeah, but the degree of fucked from one to another might have been as the distance from here to Jupiter or to the Voyager.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

Mael said:


> IIRC doesn't the presidential power have almost zero sway in the congress?



You have no idea what the fucking PRI means if you think that on behalf of congress we can shrug off and allow this beast to get to the presidency. Of course thankfully congress majority, but we still dont know for all we know PAN would ally with PRI giving it majority.

As the posters above said, Mexico wasnt going to turn into a world power with Lopez Obrador or Josefina, but of all the options we got the worse, the difference of fucking between Pe?a Nieto and the others are as said the diffrence between Pluto and Andromeda Galaxy.

Worse of all is that apparently it may not be because of the will of the people that this animal may be president, but because of an electoral fraud that was impossed by Emilio Azcarraga and Salinas among others.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

soulnova said:


> GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO!!! :WOW



Dont know (and I hope not) if he changed his mind but basically said that anonymous if they didnt fixed the froud were going to impromptu hack into the redirections to force the real results (if true) to be shown thus exposing the fraud. If its true this move may indeed change history and we are as now basically dependant on anonymous.

If this guy is the real thing the last phase  should really proceed. Thus I think in a few hours or days at most we will know if this guy is the real thing or not.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

UPDATE:

Anonymous is back, a massive fraud is reported as in the official IFE site at 98.95% votes Pe?a Nieto (aka Salina's and Azcarraga's android) is winning with 18 million in second with Lopez Obrador who is with 15 million:



Here is a scan from annonymous suppodedly from IFE's database which show Lopez Obrador winning over Pe?a Nieto:
*Spoiler*: __ 










According to annymous "Next is Phase 4" Phase 4 supposedly is forcing the IFE to show the database results which would be the real results and stop all redirectioning showing supposedly fake results.

Also other promissed action in case of a fraud is to reveal the names of those who are really behind the government, their relevant information and possibly dirty secrets.

If only they could hack Televisa......... what if they do? 

I hope that if a fraud is being commited this act is capable of reversing it. Democracy must be respected.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2012)

This is fking unbelivable, Aristoteles governor is stealing Alfaro's place. Despite Alfaro winning by a vast majority and a lot of people are showing pictures of the results where Alfaro won indeed.

PRI is the ultimate scumbag! They treat us like idiots!"


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 2, 2012)

Perhaps they think we are idiots because we allow an Idiot Factory to be placed in our city :



To anyone here that is knowledgeable, can a TV signal be hacked? Becuase if so I really hope this is Anonymous's next move.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 3, 2012)

Seriously would such a bullshit even be possible in US? 

I think that her daughter calling the people proletarian assholes publicily would had been enough to demand the candidate to step down 

Only in Mexico.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 3, 2012)

Atenco would have been enough in any decet country to at very least remove him from the policy.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 3, 2012)

How does he even expect to touch important issues, when he cant even name 3 books. Fuck you dont even need to have read them, just name 3 fucking books, how hard is that?


----------



## Evil Ghost Ninja (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope someone shoots him in the face.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2012)

*Accusations grow of vote-buying in Mexico election*



> MEXICO CITY (AP) ? Thousands of people rushed to stores Tuesday to redeem pre-paid gift cards they said were given to them previously by the party that won Mexico's presidency, inflaming accusations that the weekend election was marred by widespread vote-buying.
> 
> At least a few cardholders were angry, complaining that they didn't get as much as promised or that their cards weren't working. Neighbors at one store in a poor neighborhood on the outskirts of Mexico City said the unusually large crowds prevented them from doing their daily shopping.
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/accusations-grow-vote-buying-mexico-election-221704438.html


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm surprised about this thread lacking the rumor of Pe?a Nieto being a murderer of his former wife.

I had the choice to vote for who I considered to be the least damaging option, and I used it. All I'll say on the subject, considering I'll have a whole sexenio to think it over.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 3, 2012)

UPDATE:

It was announced by annonymous that today at 22:00 hours the final blow against the PRI fraud will begin, supposedly the redirectioning will be shot down, forcing the public page of PREP and IFE to show what supposedly are the real results.

Expected is also to be made public supposed information about those who really pull the string which was said would be released if they impossed Pe?a Nieto in contrary to the popular vote.

We can only wait, if this a fraud I think this is the last stand against being imposed the regime that took Mexico 70 years to get rid of. I almost facepalmed to the point of bitchslapping myself when I entered PAN's forum and found among the reasons of their vote was because the PRD was going to "approve immoral things like gay marriage, gay adoption and legalize abortion"


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 3, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> I'm surprised about this thread lacking the rumor of Pe?a Nieto being a murderer of his former wife.
> 
> I had the choice to vote for who I considered to be the least damaging option, and I used it. All I'll say on the subject, considering I'll have a whole sexenio to think it over.



You must also remember the other news about Pe?a Nieto sending a gay teacher to be raped by a metalic tube because he came to ask for his help who replied "I dont help gay pussies"

Surprisingly said video was uploaded by Televisa which was Pe?a's Nieto political instrument during the entire elections to the point that the victory or fraud would had been impossible without their help.

This video was left COMPLETELY in the dark during the campaings by Televisa:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eow5EaU0xc[/YOUTUBE]

I have 2 theories about this, the second one being the one that I think is more likely:

1) It was passed in a very dark schedule where no one could see it so Televisa could say "See? We also talk shit from him, we are neutral" and never talk about it again.

2) Said interview was allowed and uploaded to be used as a blackmail turn for their candidate, in short Televisa agreeing to support him basically kept that as a form of saying "Okay..... just that when you win you must return the favours, otherwise we can re-transmit it at the peak hour over and over again"


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 3, 2012)

So the irregularities keep poping out.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Supposdely in about 2 hours the IFE is going to be forced to reveal the real results, annonymous, you are our only hope.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

UPDATE:

As now Anonymous or the guy claiming to be it all this days, has started the attack at the IFE.


----------



## Soul (Jul 4, 2012)

This fucker is going to kill us all.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

One of the reasons people voted for him:

- He is handsome

Yes, really some people voted him on that basis alone. The women that did so too bad, you arent gay men, you wont get raped by him 

I heard this argument in a pro-PAN forum which basically claiming voting for Pe?a Nieto was better than Lopez Obrador because:

*
- "We cant allow morality to die by allowing gay marriage and abortion, neither gay people adopting"*

So basically, lets return back 70 years into the past and criminalize woman so they have to resort to black market hospitals and be completely non tolerant to gay people 

What did you expected though?

I hope annonymous can really stop hi, he is the man that there is a report on having to send a gay man to be raped


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

So, what did Anonymus do about this?
was his attack successful?


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2012)

Please, tell me some fuckers got shafted by anonymous.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

Well his facebook account has disappeared...


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Well his facebook account has disappeared...





well fuck


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> So, what did Anonymus do about this?
> was his attack successful?



We dont know, since yesterday no new info has been given, yes the account has disappeared BUT over the course of the past 3 days his account has taken down and always return so it doesnt has to spell doom necessarily.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 4, 2012)

UPDATE:

Here there is an official video from the anonymous at Mexico, it appears that the operation to bring down the IFE servers were done either by another independent group, however anonymous said that while it hasnt started THERE WILL INDEED BE AN OPERATION TO STOP PE?A NIETO, which so far hasnt explained what will the steps of said operation be:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGxfkGTMDUg[/YOUTUBE]

I really hope said operation is at least on the level of taking the IFE down, because nothing short of outright exposing the nationwide fraud with solid facts and with ample coverture will stop PRI.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2012)

Orochibuto.... man...

_Holy Shit_ 




			
				lopezdoriga1 said:
			
		

> Declaro que todo fue un fraude electoral, ya no puedo mas!, lo siento!



_"I declare that everything was an electoral fraud, I can't stand it any longer!, I'm sorry!"_

This IS his official twitter. This is huge. Someone this big from the media accepting it. Crap. He's going to lose his job in the morning.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 5, 2012)

Take this with a grain of salt could be misinformation, right now Lopez Doriga news aired and he didnt told anything about it.

I think it was a hack, that is Lopez Doriga himself didnt said it, but someone hacked his account it seems, which is still impressive and fuck.

EDIT:

Yes, it appear it was a hack. If LD himself would say it he would say it on his news program, if you are going to lose your job in sake of democracy you might as well go all the way.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my...



xD ...so freaking true.  

Even if the future looks bleak, we all need a laugh.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 5, 2012)

^ Translation for those who don't speak Spanish, please?

I get some of the words, but not the joke.

*I need to learn Spanish at some point...*


----------



## Knight (Jul 5, 2012)

mr_shadow said:


> ^ Translation for those who don't speak Spanish, please?
> 
> I get some of the words, but not the joke.
> 
> *I need to learn Spanish at some point...*


"Give your vote to Zim stupid earthlings!"- Zim


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2012)

Knight said:


> "Give your vote to Zim stupid earthlings!"- Zim



"I'm a 'seagull'!! duri duri duri"

Seagull = Gaviota is the nickname of his wife. She's a soap opera actress.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 10, 2012)

PRI already is summoning fake manifestations



It seems they want to be able to say the students are violent so that when they "reestablish order" they can say it was justified.

The PRI may be wanting to engage in a second 68 slaughter.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 18, 2012)

Update:

The Federal Electoral Tribunal just legalized the buying of votes, they legalized Soriana cards as "Valid Publicity"

Now that they couldnt go with "It didnt happened" and were forced to accept the PRI indeed did the Soriana thing they legalized it........ wow just wow


----------

